# Fume removal - wet or dry system????



## dsmith2828 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all. I am still very new to this and I have yet to do any processing. I am still reading up and really want to make sure I have the processes down and safe as possible before I start. So with that said, I have a questions on the scrubber designs that are on the forum. Currently they seem to lean toward a wet caustic type system and I was wonder if a system with replacable filter cartridges would work for a small fume hood?

Kind of a gas mask for the fume hood, if you will. Just draw the fumes through a few filters in a tube. Something like these.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MOLDEX-Cartridge-3YAR3

With this configuration.




Any input would be appreciated and thank you an advance.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I'm not sure I'm the best qualified to answer your question but the cost of those units plus the pads to go in them will make it an expensive unit. The other problem is the amount of pressure needed to pull the fumes through them especially in series and I think that unless the flow is very slow they won't do the job. The basic idea of your fume hood is to pull all the fumes out continuously and to vent them away to a scrubber which to work effectively needs a large surface area a chemical neutraliser and enough time to absorb as many fumes and neutralise them, hence the fine mist and plastic rings or balls which supplies a large area and a renewed neutraliser, I know the thought of building one is daunting but much can be purchased easily and cheaply it's just getting your plan to a workable stage and adapting it to what's available, take a look at the forum contest and see what others have done there's some very clever members who have done wonders for next to nothing.


----------



## Joeforbes (Jul 31, 2011)

You would need cartridges like this for for the NOx fumes. http://www.achooallergy.com/iq-air-GC-gas-cartridge-chem.asp

And you would need a lot of them. It would be a dastardly expensive undertaking trying to make a dry scrubber for it.


----------



## dsmith2828 (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the replies. Clearly not a cost affective way to go.


----------

